# Elektronikas forums >  Fotodiode

## kvaris

Laba diena!
Vai fotodiode, kāda redzama attēlā, ir slēdzama tādā shēmā, kas redzama otrajā attēlā?

Tnx!

----------


## Vikings

Neviens takš neizn kas tā tieši ir par diodi un vai vispār tā ir diode. Tik pat labi tas var būt fotorezisotrs, kurš tādā shēmā neko nedotu. Un shēma ar tāda, hmm, visai aizdomīga.

----------


## kvaris

Fotodiodes apraksts šeit:
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...5-220-97&toc=0

Bet shēmu jau pa pilnam, t\as varu sameklēt.

----------


## Vikings

Šī varētu derēt. Bet shēmu noteikti pameklē citu, šitā tāda knapi uzskatāma un īsti arī nav saprotams no kāda konteksta izrauta.

----------


## next

Fotometrisks sensors galiigi neiet kopaa ar iesaaceeja jautaajumiem.
Iesaakumam ar jebkuru led diodi un shirpotreba operiiti pietiek.

----------


## kvaris

Nu, Viking, un ko teiksi par šo shēmu?

----------


## next

Neesmu Vikings bet gribu teikt ka tas domaats moduleetu signaalu uztvershanai.
Taadai vajadziibai labaak gatavu IR uztveereeju lietot.

----------


## kvaris

Paldies, Next! Tātad skaidrs - šī shēma nav vajadzīga, jo es gribu spīdināt gaismu acī un mērīt, kas iznāks ārā. Tur ar modulāciju nekāda sakara.

----------


## kvaris

Mazliet atgriežoties pie šīs diskusijas...Bija runa, kāda ķēde būtu kabināma klāt minētajai fotodiodei. Vai šī būs laba? Varbūt kāds no pieredzes var pateikt, kādas rezistoru vērtības izvēlēties?

----------


## kaspich

nu, pasaasti, kaa, Tavupraat, shai shemai vajadzeetu straadaat!

----------


## mildronate

Varu ieteik šādu shēmu, tā ir no padomju savienībā ražotā fotometra KFK-2 (pats šo aprātu lietoju)  2884

----------

